# International 454 return hydraulics



## dauphin.n2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening,
I have a single outlet on the rear of my 454 but need a return for a log splitter.
Apart from using the hydraulic fill plug, is there anywhere else I could return to or have a second hydraulic outlet fitted?

Many thanks


----------

